# Rod pairing for Tibor Pacific



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

What’s everyone’s rod of choice to go with that beast of a reel to chase jumbo poons?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m building a 9’ 12wt Northfork Composites Gamma Beta for my Pacific and a 9’ 10wt with a Gulfstream for beach front tarpon.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I fish it on an 11


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

My choice is a 12 wt for anything over 80 lbs, and definitely for the 100+ club.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m building a 9’ 12wt Northfork Composites Gamma Beta for my Pacific and a 9’ 10wt with a Gulfstream for beach front tarpon.


I have that rod in a 10wt. Love it.
For the OP, check out the Thomas and Thomas Exocett in 11wt. Lots of good rods in that price range so you need to try and cast a bunch. Definitely try them out with different lines too. Make a huge difference in how the rod feels.
On the used rod side, Loomis NRX and Sage Xi3 in 11wt's are fantastic choices although the Xi3 is tough to find on the market place. Seems to be one of those rods that folks just keep.


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

I’ve always wondered what rod y’all pair for the big blues and yellowfin


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

OliverBrewton said:


> I’ve always wondered what rod y’all pair for the big blues and yellowfin



Mine's on a 12 wt. Cross Current, Gulfstream's on a12 wt. Gamma Beta. I haven't caught a Bluefin on fly yet, but I see them from time to time and always have the big gun ready. Problem is, in NC we have the giants and finding one small enough for fly is tough. Last one I saw, in December, was about 9' long and traveling the same direction I was so I didn't have a shot. I threw the fly anyway hoping he had changed direction. I believe the fly-caught record is 196 1/2 lbs. caught near Cape Lookout. That is, if you'll excuse the expression, a small giant.


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

FlyBy said:


> Mine's on a 12 wt. Cross Current, Gulfstream's on a12 wt. Gamma Beta. I haven't caught a Bluefin on fly yet, but I see them from time to time and always have the big gun ready. Problem is, in NC we have the giants and finding one small enough for fly is tough. Last one I saw, in December, was about 9' long and traveling the same direction I was so I didn't have a shot. I threw the fly anyway hoping he had changed direction. I believe the fly-caught record is 196 1/2 lbs. caught near Cape Lookout. That is, if you'll excuse the expression, a small giant.


Sorry for the wording although a Bluefin is definitely on the wish list they aren't as common where I fish pelagic, the spur off of Panama City beach and once a year Venice oil rigs and Key west wall. What I meant by big blues was blue marlin, I know they're best caught on 15-16wt fly rods just was wondering what companies sell these.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

OliverBrewton said:


> Sorry for the wording although a Bluefin is definitely on the wish list they aren't as common where I fish pelagic, the spur off of Panama City beach and once a year Venice oil rigs and Key west wall. What I meant by big blues was blue marlin, I know they're best caught on 15-16wt fly rods just was wondering what companies sell these.


I went through this process last year to put together a 14-16 wt. outfit. Sage Salt HD comes in 13 and 16 wt. TFO Bluewater is made in13-15 and 16+. I decided to stay with 12 wt. since 20# tippet is the limit for true fly fishing and I can put as much pressure on 20# as it will take with a 12 wt.


----------



## NVswitch (Jan 25, 2021)

I am not sure if TFO is making their Bluewater fly rods anymore but they come up in the resale market. Another rod for sailfish and marlin is made by Cam Siegler.
Mike


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

Also checkout the Colton Leviathan XS. I’d highly recommend a phone call to them in PA.






Colton's Saltwater Fly Rods | Freshwater and Saltwater Fishing Rods


Leviathan freshwater and saltwater fly rods, Manufactured by Colton, one of the best saltwater fly fishing rods in the USA



www.coltonfly.com





ha, just realized how old this thread was!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

TXFrenchman said:


> Also checkout the Colton Leviathan XS. I’d highly recommend a phone call to them in PA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better late than never?👍


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

NRX Pro 1 12 weight


----------



## Bflatisbest (Mar 15, 2017)

NRX Plus 12 Weight. I'm not throwing this thing blind casting though. The retrieve rate is incredible!


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

NRX + 12wt with Pacific here , if you can’t cast that all day you might want to hit the gym a bit, it’s like a pound and a half


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

A year later, if it means anything, that beauty of a spool2 is hanging on a H3 11wt with a Cortland Liquid Crystal Tarpon spooled up


----------



## Bflatisbest (Mar 15, 2017)

SC on the FLY said:


> NRX + 12wt with Pacific here , if you can’t cast that all day you might want to hit the gym a bit, it’s like a pound and a half



Hahaha! I suppose I could if I had to, but there's really no need Tarpon fishing where I am at.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Flyboy said:


> A year later, if it means anything, that beauty of a spool2 is hanging on a H3 11wt with a Cortland Liquid Crystal Tarpon spooled up
> View attachment 201529


Let’s see that spool tho!


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Surffshr said:


> Let’s see that spool tho!


----------

